# Site General > General Herp >  Have you ever taken a shower/bath with a snake?  Would you?

## MelissaFlipski

OK, just keeping it lively folks.  I thought of this one b/c it's getting late and I know I need to go to bed.  However, two things I would like to do before sleeping is shower and hold Mr. Snake.  But that will put me to bed after 1 a.m., so the multi-tasker in me started thinking....

Needless to say, I will only end up showering b/c I'm still burning my time on this rockin' site!   :Good Job:

----------


## python.princess

okay... thought u were serious at first... and seriously wondering why you would want to! lol

----------


## xdeus

Um... not a good idea.  First off, your snake probably wouldn't appreciate the water hitting him/her and would most likely spend the entire time trying to get away.  Also, the typical shower temperature for you is MUCH warmer than what your snake would feel comfortable in.  The water temps should be around 90 which would seem lukewarm to you in the shower.

Also, many snakes defecate while soaking.  Probably not something you would want to deal with while in the shower.  :Weirdface:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Um... not a good idea.  First off, your snake probably wouldn't appreciate the water hitting him/her and would most likely spend the entire time trying to get away.  Also, the typical shower temperature for you is MUCH warmer than what your snake would feel comfortable in.  The water temps should be around 90 which would seem lukewarm to you in the shower.
> 
> Also, many snakes defecate while soaking.  Probably not something you would want to deal with while in the shower.


Um, after midnight, it is all theoretical.  But in doing this mental exercise, the water temperature would be luke warm for sure and the snake would be held mostly out of the spray of the shower.

Maybe this is a question for Ben Rennick and his anacondas....

Any other thoughts?

----------


## BallPythonsRule

I'd do it... just not naked. In cool water and in a bath, not shower...

----------


## Entropy

This is just a messed up question any way you go about it. Sorry but no. No no and no again. ...Just no.

----------


## accr

I wouldnt want my snake to bite MY snake :Wag of the finger:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Perry

> I wouldnt want my snake to bite MY snake


Agreed.

----------


## rabernet

> Um, after midnight, it is all theoretical.  But in doing this mental exercise, the water temperature would be luke warm for sure and the snake would be held mostly out of the spray of the shower.
> 
> Maybe this is a question for Ben Rennick and his anacondas....
> 
> Any other thoughts?


But you don't have an anaconda. 

I agree with Entropy - NO, no, no. There is NO benefit for your ball python, at all for doing this.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Y'all are taking this thread WAY too seriously.  I just like to stir it up.

----------


## Freakie_frog

I have taken a shower with snake before  :Very Happy: 

No sometimes if I have a stuck shed the heat and steam of a good hot shower will help. Now granted the animal sat in a ventilated holding tub on the john while I showered and not in the shower with me. I have also heard that this can help relieve and break up some of the congestion of an RI (check with your vet before trying however)

----------


## mlededee

> Y'all are taking this thread WAY too seriously.  I just like to stir it up.


if you ask a question you are going to get answers. what's the point of asking if you don't want to hear what people have to say?  :Confused:  

if the question is about doing something that might be harmful or stressful for your animal then you will get people responding letting you know that is the case.

----------


## Gooseman

At the end of the day, it's your snake you can do as you wish. Heck you can even run a day full of errands around town with him/her around your neck if you wish (and don't break any health hazard laws). But if you ask whether you SHOULD, then the answer is gonna be most definitly NO on my part. Mainly because I feel it's an unnecessary strain on the animal.

----------


## Kara

You can love your pets...just don't _love_ your pets.   :Surprised:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> You can love your pets...just don't _love_ your pets.


 :Weirdface: : Damn it thanks Kara now my New Years eve is shot to hell  :Tears: .  :Good Job:  what am I going to do now....?  proschate it. 


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I don't take shower with snake just like I would not take a shower with my dog?

My animals as much as I love them are still animals, we don't bath together, don't sleep together and don't eat together well except for my husband  :sploosh:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> You can love your pets...just don't _love_ your pets.



Words from the wise

----------


## rabernet

> : Damn it thanks Kara now my New Years eve is shot to hell .  what am I going to do now....?  proschate it.


I'm telling Carrie!!!!!!  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I'm telling Carrie!!!!!!


 :Bowdown:   You know I love you right??

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> I don't take shower with snake just like I would not take a shower with my dog?
> 
> My animals as much as I love them are still animals, we don't bath together, don't sleep together and don't eat together well except for my husband



I have taken a shower with my dog which means I bathed him in the shower he soak me and i had to clean myself off.  :Dog:

----------


## BallPythonsRule

I'm the only one that is willing to do it. AND will post... 
There's something wrong with me...  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## littleindiangirl

How about taking a bath with 80 rattlers!!! woo, talk about a hot bath! lol.  :Razz:

----------


## MeMe

> I'm the only one that is willing to do it. AND will post... *There's something wrong with me*...



*You* _said it_ chickie!

 :Good Job:

----------


## daaangconcepts

> I don't take shower with snake just like I would not take a shower with my dog?
> 
> My animals as much as I love them are still animals, we don't bath together, don't sleep together and don't eat together well except for my husband


Oh.

I sleep with Earl on the nightly  :Embarassed: 

Earls my dog btw  :Giggle:

----------


## Entropy

Now dogs...giving a dog a bath almost inevitably ends up with you being soaked as well. So if that counts as bathing with your pet then I've done it. And one time my dear Hudson (cat) decided to join me for whatever reason his little mind thought up.... something odd about washing your hair as a cat stares up at you from behind the drain.

----------


## Hardwikk

I didn't think you were nuts for asking but there's no other way to say "no". I wouldn't do it because my snake probably wouldn't like it.

----------


## Snakeman

haha no thanks.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> if you ask a question you are going to get answers. what's the point of asking if you don't want to hear what people have to say?  
> 
> if the question is about doing something that might be harmful or stressful for your animal then you will get people responding letting you know that is the case.


I'm not saying that I don't want answers, I'm just sayin' don't get your trousers all up in a wad over this one.

I did think about the help shed scenario, too.

Btw, I know someone who showers with his ferret all the time.  You need to bathe ferrets regularly due to their scent.  The report is that she loves it.

Anyway, a bath might be more relaxing for us both.  Just no bubbles.   :ROFL:   I don't have a snake to be bitten...   :Surprised: 

(before I have to edit this thang, just wanna preempt y'all that might need it by sayin' "git ova it."

----------


## TheresaBearden

I'm going to say no-absolutley not-me and one of the burms in the shower together-no thank you!!!

----------


## juddb

this thread is silly :ROFL:

----------


## Lucero87

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JkLUU15o2k

this guy seems to like bathing with his snake

----------


## mlededee

> I'm not saying that I don't want answers, I'm just sayin' don't get your trousers all up in a wad over this one.....
> 
> (before I have to edit this thang, just wanna preempt y'all that might need it by sayin' "git ova it."


people are going to have varying opinions. just because they don't agree with you or have a different view doesn't mean they are upset. i don't understand the need to tell people to get over it all the time--it seems like you go on the defensive and tell people to chill as soon as someone replies with an answer that isn't in agreement with your proposed idea. no one is getting upset or attacking you here, we're just discussing the topic you started.

----------


## mlededee

> this guy seems to like bathing with his snake


the snake doesn't seem to be enjoying it too much though!

----------


## Morphie

For the ones claiming unnecessary stress on the snake/not something the snake requires - these arguments amuse me.  Handling snakes in general is considered an unnecessary strain/not something that benefits the snake.  Keeping these guys in the first place is pretty selfish of us humans as it is a relationship with a one-way flow of benefit.  We accept this fact, though, and keep them anyway, and don't begrudge each other for it.

Since we're keeping them for our own personal amusement anyway, why not enjoy them in which ever way doesn't cause them any harm or risk their health?  If she wants to shower with her snake, go for it.  Obviously it's up to her to pay attention to proper temperatures and the snakes' over all comfort level, but that's true day in and day out.  Nothing's actually changing here - it's just... a different way of doing the same thing.  ...very... very different.   :Very Happy:

----------


## MeMe

> this guy seems to like bathing with his snake


That guy might be enjoying it but that snake is trying to get away.

 :Hmm:

----------


## mlededee

> Since we're keeping them for our own personal amusement anyway, why not enjoy them in which ever way doesn't cause them any harm or risk their health?  If she wants to shower with her snake, go for it.


i just can't imagine that it wouldn't be stressful for the snake to be in the shower getting pelted with water. besides that, her whole point is that she wants to save time by doing the two things at once--how is she going to bathe while not getting shampoo and whatnot on the snake, keep him comfortable and still save time? seems like doing both at once would actually end up taking more time.

personally, i prefer to wash up after i handle my snakes, not while i handle them. seems a little more sanitary that way anyhow, ya know?

----------


## Morphie

> i just can't imagine that it wouldn't be stressful for the snake to be in the shower getting pelted with water. besides that, her whole point is that she wants to save time by doing the two things at once--how is she going to bathe while not getting shampoo and whatnot on the snake, keep him comfortable and still save time? seems like doing both at once would actually end up taking more time.
> 
> personally, i prefer to wash up after i handle my snakes, not while i handle them. seems a little more sanitary that way anyhow, ya know?


You have some very valid points, but as to whether the snake will be any worse for wear after a shower - i'd have to say "i don't think so, as long as the handler is paying attention to his needs and behavior".

----------


## ctrlfreq

> However, two things I would like to do before sleeping is shower and hold Mr. Snake.  But that will put me to bed after 1 a.m., so the multi-tasker in me started thinking...


I take a shower with "Mr. Snake" every day, but would never consider doing so with a reptile (or any other pet for that matter)...

----------


## Ginevive

No snakes of mine are bathing with any humans! Think of how majorly stressful that would be. BPs like being warm, dry, and safe. A bath would provide none of those things (well maybe warmth.. but not security!) But if it were for the snake's sake (like in a case of retained shed), why on earth would you need to be in there too!
I have bathed with horses though, in a way. I was really hot one 90-degree day, and the horses' water trough was there.. so was I.. it was a great redneck jacuzzi!

----------


## bjfoste1

what do you mean? You guys dont shower with your snakes???  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  Its the best :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## fishmommy

no way!
The water temperature I would be comfortable with would be WAY TOO HOT for any snake.

I understand that the question was asked tongue in cheek for fun, but I would hate for someone to get the idea from this thread and realize that snakes should not come into contact with water that feels warm or hot to humans.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JkLUU15o2k
> 
> this guy seems to like bathing with his snake


I love that huge snake room just for the Burm!  But everyone is right; the snake is trying to get out of the bath.  And this guy might need to find the OTHER interesting thread I started called "Do you kiss your snake?"  Was that a French kiss?   :ROFL: 




> people are going to have varying opinions. just because they don't agree with you or have a different view doesn't mean they are upset. i don't understand the need to tell people to get over it all the time--it seems like you go on the defensive and tell people to chill as soon as someone replies with an answer that isn't in agreement with your proposed idea. no one is getting upset or attacking you here, we're just discussing the topic you started.


Actually, I don't feel defensive - sorry if it came across that way.  I just wanted people to know it was a JOKE.  As I said, I wrote it after midnight.




> no way!
> The water temperature I would be comfortable with would be WAY TOO HOT for any snake.
> 
> I understand that the question was asked tongue in cheek for fun, but I would hate for someone to get the idea from this thread and realize that snakes should not come into contact with water that feels warm or hot to humans.


Yes, that's true.  We don't want to mislead people and have them start taking super hot showers with their snakes.  But at least you knew it was tongue in cheek (my own cheek, not my snakes!  :Dancin' Banana: ).

----------


## Morphie

which brings us to the important question:

Do snakes have cheeks?  and could you really fit your tongue in there if they do??

----------


## Ladydragon

> which brings us to the important question:
> 
> Do snakes have cheeks?  and could you really fit your tongue in there if they do??


more importantly, would you want too?

----------


## DSGB

Well that is weird. I wouldnt do that because that is a little weird and wouldnt the soaps and shampoos and conditioners be harmful?

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> which brings us to the important question:
> 
> Do snakes have cheeks?  and could you really fit your tongue in there if they do??


 :ROFL:   Now THAT'S an interesting thread right there...   :ROFL:

----------


## Morphie

> Now THAT'S an interesting thread right there...


it could be, but i think we better steer clear.  

I can just see it now:

"Hay you guys, I tried doing what you said and my tung got cut by his teeth how do i stop the bleding and am i going to get sal manilla?  PLEASE HALP ME"  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Surprised:  :Tears:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> it could be, but i think we better steer clear.  
> 
> I can just see it now:
> 
> "Hay you guys, I tried doing what you said and my tung got cut by his teeth how do i stop the bleding and am i going to get sal manilla?  PLEASE HALP ME"


Yeah.  From what I understand, sarcasm, tongue-in-cheek humor, and strange philosophical ponderings can be dangerous.   :sploosh: 

I'm just lucky no one has given me bad rep points yet.   :Embarassed:

----------


## MeMe

> Yeah.  From what I understand, sarcasm, tongue-in-cheek humor, and strange philosophical ponderings can be dangerous.



I think you are misunderstanding some of the other people who have posted.


I am probably one of the most sarcastic people on this forum...well...there is Jas, and Jamie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but never the less...when you are giving out advice...you need to be cautious. 





> I'm just lucky no one has given me bad rep points yet.



Why would you expect a bad rep point?

 :Confused:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I am probably one of the most sarcastic people on this forum...well...there is Jas, and Jamie  but never the less...when you are giving out advice...you need to be cautious.


 Hey now you forgot about me  :Sad:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I think you are misunderstanding some of the other people who have posted.
> 
> I am probably one of the most sarcastic people on this forum...well...there is Jas, and Jamie  but never the less...when you are giving out advice...you need to be cautious. 
> 
> Why would you expect a bad rep point?


I agree that advice should be sound and carefully worded.  But I wasn't giving advice; I was asking a question.

BTW, I think I actually get your humor and find you funny, etc.  I never felt defensive around you... until now... kidding, I'm kidding!  

Why would I expect a bad rep point?  Um... let's see, you want my version or the psychiatric evaluation...?   :Wink:   Seriously though, I worry that people think I mislead people (when I am just kidding) and will throw me outta here.  1/4 of the people seem to get me; 1/2 of the people are neutral; and the other 1/4 think I'm an airhead.  At least, that's what those voices keep telling me.   :Very Happy:   I know, I know, I just can't STAY serious; that's all.

----------


## MeMe

> Hey now you forgot about me



I am very sorry.



Deb is also a smartass.

 :Very Happy: 

better Deb? 

 :Wink:   :Razz:  





> At least, that's what those voices keep telling me.



 :Embarassed: 

 :Bolt:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I am very sorry.
> Deb is also a smartass.  better Deb?


 :Good Job:  Much better, you know what they say it takes on to know one  :sploosh:

----------


## MeMe

> Much better, you know what they say it takes on to know one




ahhhh...so..so..true.

 :Wink: 

Is it August yet???

 :Carouse:

----------


## neilgolli

Going back to the "this site has a lot of hotties" thread, if any of you (women only) have taken a bath/shower with your reptile, please post photos. :Wink:

----------


## rabernet

> Going back to the "this site has a lot of hotties" thread, if any of you (women only) have taken a bath/shower with your reptile, please post photos.


You're incorrigible!  :Wag of the finger:  :Razz:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Going back to the "this site has a lot of hotties" thread, if any of you (women only) have taken a bath/shower with your reptile, please post photos.


Does that mean you are advising us to do so?   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## MeMe

> Going back to the "this site has a lot of hotties" thread




please post a link. 

I wanna see some hotties.

nh.

 :Razz:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> please post a link. 
> 
> I wanna see some hotties.
> 
> nh.


MEME

I don't usually do this but heres my sexy for ya

----------


## MeMe

> MEME
> 
> I don't usually do this but heres my sexy for ya




Ed....I think you may have a problem.

 :Petting: 

I wanted to see some real bp.net hotties! 

nh.

 :Embarassed:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> 


 Now we know your type  :sploosh:

----------


## aeio540

I've heard of people taking baths with their snakes.  Especially aquatic types (Anacondas) but not shower.

I've thought about it though, especially one time when I went to clean his cage and PPHHHHEEEWWWWWW. . .man what a stink.  I thought I would choke!  The largest turd I had ever seen from a snake and he decided he'd smear it against himself.  

On a different note, I have taken showers with my dogs.  Yorkies, they may seem small and weak but once you try to get them wet all hell breaks loose and they gain the strength of 10 men!  So I grab our yorkie and slam the door shut (it kills her will to fight!) and proceed with the cleaning avoiding her claws/nails.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I've heard of people taking baths with their snakes.  Especially aquatic types (Anacondas) but not shower.
> 
> I've thought about it though, especially one time when I went to clean his cage and PPHHHHEEEWWWWWW. . .man what a stink.  I thought I would choke!  The largest turd I had ever seen from a snake and he decided he'd smear it against himself.


So, I guess you didn't want to do the kissing that the youtube guy did, huh?

----------


## pslsnakes

That's retarded, why would you even want to take a shower with your snake.

----------


## Aonaen

Haha, Good one made me laugh!  :Good Job:

----------


## AjBalls

This guy has no problem bathing with his snake...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JkLUU15o2k

----------


## NightLad

That snake was totally not into it. And what the heck was up with his hair? tsk. Product can be a dangerous thing in the wrong hands.

----------


## _Venom_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OqOmPjJstc

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Venom, that is plain weird.  The music adds a bizarre touch, too.

----------


## aeio540

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OqOmPjJstc


That doesn't look like any Boa constrictor I've ever seen.  
I better check to make sure.  Nope.  




> So, I guess you didn't want to do the kissing that the youtube guy did, huh?


I mean who doesn't love a french kiss from something with a split tongue.  No breathmint can compare to the lingering flavor of fresh rodent.  

No seriously.  I don't kiss my snakes.  Not after the poop smearing incident of '07.  Lest we Forget.

----------


## Texas Dan

> Um, after midnight, it is all theoretical.  But in doing this mental exercise, the water temperature would be luke warm for sure and the snake would be held mostly out of the spray of the shower.
> 
> Maybe this is a question for Ben Rennick and his anacondas....
> 
> Any other thoughts?


Snakes are like mogui (spelling?) right? So if you get them wet they will multiple, and if you feed them after midnight they turn into killer beasts. Right?

----------


## Houzi88

> Agreed.



Agreed.

----------


## MiniJ83

My green iguana used to LOVE showering with me. But they're very affectionate creatures, and he loved the water. I miss that guy.

----------


## Rapture

> For the ones claiming unnecessary stress on the snake/not something the snake requires - these arguments amuse me.  Handling snakes in general is considered an unnecessary strain/not something that benefits the snake.  Keeping these guys in the first place is pretty selfish of us humans as it is a relationship with a one-way flow of benefit.  We accept this fact, though, and keep them anyway, and don't begrudge each other for it.
> 
> Since we're keeping them for our own personal amusement anyway, why not enjoy them in which ever way doesn't cause them any harm or risk their health?  If she wants to shower with her snake, go for it.  Obviously it's up to her to pay attention to proper temperatures and the snakes' over all comfort level, but that's true day in and day out.  Nothing's actually changing here - it's just... a different way of doing the same thing.  ...very... very different.


I think this is a great post and a good job at looking at the situation from more than one angle. How do we judge if a snake is stressed anyway? IMO, if the snake is feeding, breeding, and in otherwise good physical health, it would seem to me like it is thriving. Some snakes take better to handling than others. Some may take to showering better than others as well?

As far as the video of the guy and his big Burm, yes the Burm wanted out of the water, but what if the water wasn't there? Do you think the snake still would have tried to get away from its owner? I've seen snakes do that many times with no water present.

You never know, showering with a reluctant breeder might make it breed? I've heard of some strange things... you'd think that taking a reluctant feeder out of its enclosure, putting it in your car, and driving around with it would be stressful, but apparently it makes the snake want to eat?

All I'm saying is we don't have to be so quick to give strictly YES or NO answers based on assumptions.

And yes, I also understand the reasoning behind those who think the whole shower thing would be a horrible, pointless idea.

----------


## Thor26

no way would i ever let my snake be that close to MY SNAKE

----------


## Beardedragon

one juicy turd for the snake... one huge salmonella problem for man kind

----------


## anendeloflorien

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JkLUU15o2k
> 
> this guy seems to like bathing with his snake


LOL great post man, that guy seems to love his snake a little bit TOO much (I didn't think it was possible til I saw that vid  :Smile: ) Was he making out with it in the middle there? And BTW someone else probably already said this (I haven't read the whole thread yet just had to reply to this one  :Very Happy: ) but is that whole room the snakes enclosure? Did he convert his freakin BATHROOM to a snake room? And if so isn't he just floating around in a big pool of snake doo-doo and germs and stuff. Seems a little bit strange to me. Just my .02  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## ani15174eva

> Agreed.


Dude why would you even have "your snake" that close to the snakes mouth? Wow :Wag of the finger: 

No I don't think I would get in the shower with my BP. I would be afraid of dropping him...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MelissaFlipski

So many nay-sayers, but this thread is still kickin'!   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DSGB

i cant believe this thread is still going. it makes me laugh everytime i see it, picturing a grown man taking a bubble bath with a snake..... bwahahahaha :Stupid me:

----------


## marmie

N-e-v-e-r!!!!!

----------


## mischevious21

> I don't take shower with snake just like I would not take a shower with my dog?
> 
> My animals as much as I love them are still animals, we don't bath together, don't sleep together and don't eat together well except for my husband


 To be honest, I have showerd with my dog-my husky pup likes water and the bathroom door was open and she jumped in. But not for long before I shoved her out. lol. Also some people (not me, I dont even have one-) shower with their cats if someone in the family is allergic. But no, never with my snakes.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Snakes are like mogui (spelling?) right? So if you get them wet they will multiple, and if you feed them after midnight they turn into killer beasts. Right?


LOL.  I just saw this one.  I love it!

If they multiplied, EVERYONE would be showering with morphs.

----------


## AVALover5498

I took a shower with my dog once. But, he kept looking up and it kinda freaked me out so I booted him out the door haha.

Never again.

As for a snake.
Probably not.

-Chris- :Smile:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

We're getting a Senegal parrot, and, in the process, I have learned that people take showers with their exotic birds all the time!   :Very Happy:

----------


## sjsexotics

I have showered with my bird and bearded dragons but not my snake

----------


## blackcrystal22

> We're getting a Senegal parrot, and, in the process, I have learned that people take showers with their exotic birds all the time!


I used to have an amazon parrot, he loved to shower with us. You could buy special shower perches for them too! :]

Uh.. well.. probably not.. it seems kinda stressful for them.

----------


## Koiscale451

Never, never, never, ever would I shower with the snake....  :Surprised:  :Weirdface:  :Surprised:

----------


## claybird

I shower with  my bp all the time...I put a rag over the the soap holder and its like a little canopy. I pre heat it though first. Then I just deal wit the luke warm water then she swims around and perches on me. I love Poopsie!!!

----------


## brainman1000

I find it rather difficult to take a shower without 'Mr. snake'

----------


## Sarin

I don't have a BP yet but I probably wouldn't shower with him/her. I do, however, shower with my parrots all the time.  :Smile:

----------


## nybp

> My green iguana used to LOVE showering with me. But they're very affectionate creatures, and he loved the water. I miss that guy.


except when the males mature....get outta the way and keep ur  :Snake:  away from the lizard.    :Rolleyes2:

----------


## nybp

that snake would've owned his life....i mean absolutely dry humped him across the floor...forget "when good bets go bad" ! i want that snake to bite him...thats just dumb on his part. i hope his clothes are completely sterile, so he didnt track anything friends into the water.

----------


## disabled.101

Hmmm curious to ask how do you guys not shower with your snake? I mean mine is fairly attached to me  :Weirdface:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I shower with  my bp all the time...I put a rag over the the soap holder and its like a little canopy. I pre heat it though first. Then I just deal wit the luke warm water then she swims around and perches on me. I love Poopsie!!!


What in the world are you talking about?

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Sorry to revive such an old thread, but I thought of this after watching last week's Snake Bytes!

Chewy?  How could you???

Episode #77.
http://www.youtube.com/user/SnakeBytesTV

----------

